# Almost every check engine code set (pictures)



## blindside73 (May 21, 2018)

I purchased a1996 automatic recently knowing about all the issues. I'm thinking it's a wiring issue and/or ECU. Anyone experience this?
















Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You win first prize for the number of fault codes set.

Here are several possibilities for all of those fault codes being set:
- Defective scan code reader. Try another code reader.
- Defective ECU. Check the harness connectors.
- Blown fuse.
- Bad grounds.
- Battery not fully charged.

You need to get a copy of the FSM for your car to properly diagnose the electrical problem.


----------



## blindside73 (May 21, 2018)

rogoman said:


> You win first prize for the number of fault codes set.
> 
> Here are several possibilities for all of those fault codes being set:
> - Defective scan code reader. Try another code reader.
> ...


The scanner is good, verified with other cars. I'm going through the fsm right now. I'll report back with all my findings.

I also forgot to mention the car does run (surprisingly) but extremely extremely rich. Spark plugs are black.

Thanks for the reply!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of time multiple codes will set when there is a charging system issue, either undercharging or overcharging, so checking the charging system voltage, battery and cables would be a good place to start. I would also find the EGI ground points on the engine and clean them up. Make sure all your fuses and fusible links are good. Erase the codes and restart and see what resets. If all of those codes trigger again, check your ECM grounds and unplug and plug back in the harness connectors on the ECM. If all of them reset, again, I would be highly suspect of a bad ECM.


----------



## blindside73 (May 21, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> A lot of time multiple codes will set when there is a charging system issue, either undercharging or overcharging, so checking the charging system voltage, battery and cables would be a good place to start. I would also find the EGI ground points on the engine and clean them up. Make sure all your fuses and fusible links are good. Erase the codes and restart and see what resets. If all of those codes trigger again, check your ECM grounds and unplug and plug back in the harness connectors on the ECM. If all of them reset, again, I would be highly suspect of a bad ECM.


Thanks for the tips, I'll go through everything you suggested.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------

